# Best Clinic/hospital for Type 1's in London



## Priyanka Nayar (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi all,

I've moved from the outskirts of London into Central London. I haven't seen a specialist in two years and want to get back in the system. I'm interested specifically in CGMs and weight loss as well as possibly switching to pump therapy. I was looking for hospital and doctor recommendations for type 1 adults in my situation and hoping to get some help with this. For context I've been a diabetic 27 years, generally have good control but just struggle with weight and the ongoing battle of having it, so really would like a good team to help reeducate and support me. 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Priyanka Nayar. I hope some London based people will be along soon to help you.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Priyanka.  No ideas about clinics in London, but I hope someone else will come along soon with info.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2017)

Isn't it still the same as it always was - the particular hospital you get referred to always was determined by where your GP surgery was situated.  Now with Choose and Book you indeed get a choice - but still only of certain ones as dictated by the CCG for the GP surgery again.

I live just over the border of one CCG, but still attend the GP surgery I was already registered with when we lived nearer there.  When we get a Choose and Book referral, it's only been in the latest 18 months or so that they have even included the hospital that's closest to our actual address.

When I worked it would always have been easier for me to attend diabetes Hospital Appointments at a Birmingham hospital, near the office, but living in rural Worcestershire I never had that option - so it was always a full morning or afternoon away from work.  I still wouldn't get choices that far distant wherever I lived, not for ordinary things that there are lots of hospitals dealing with the condition, anyway.  Very specialist areas - then you would be able to go further afield.

Are you not registered with a GP Practice but if you are, you could start by asking them what choices you'll 'normally' get?


----------



## Priyanka Nayar (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi all, thanks for the warm welcome. 

Hi Jenny, I spoke to my gp last week and they seem to be happy to refer me to anywhere in London that I want. I initially asked their opinions on UCHL and King's. They may change their tune but for now I was told to do some research and get back to them when I'd made my choice.


----------



## grainger (Feb 3, 2017)

I went to Chelsea and Westminster when I lived in st Margaret's (so definitely not my closest). They are dafne trained and also had the maternity set up I wanted but I found the general clinic really good. Always seen on time, was given a cgm for two weeks just so they could see what was going on when I first arrived. They had hba1c machines in their consultants rooms so used to take it there and then so no waiting around.

I really rated it there. If I lived closer now I'd definite go back. 

I requested this hospital with my gp with no problem. You have the right to request any hospital.

No idea about any of the others sorry.


----------



## stephknits (Feb 3, 2017)

I participated in a research project at Guy's and everyone there was great.  They also run DAFNE.  Have nothing to compare it with though.


----------



## Priyanka Nayar (Feb 3, 2017)

grainger said:


> I went to Chelsea and Westminster when I lived in st Margaret's (so definitely not my closest). They are dafne trained and also had the maternity set up I wanted but I found the general clinic really good. Always seen on time, was given a cgm for two weeks just so they could see what was going on when I first arrived. They had hba1c machines in their consultants rooms so used to take it there and then so no waiting around.
> 
> I really rated it there. If I lived closer now I'd definite go back.
> 
> ...



Definitely handy to have a hb1ac machine available. Do you remember the consultants name?


----------



## Priyanka Nayar (Feb 3, 2017)

stephknits said:


> I participated in a research project at Guy's and everyone there was great.  They also run DAFNE.  Have nothing to compare it with though.



Thanks, I've done something similar to Dafne before, probably will need to do it again now as it's been quite a few years. What's your consultants name?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2017)

Gosh - I've never been given a choice upfront on the NHS.  Our GPs in Coventry haven't the slightest idea about consultants anywhere even at the main teaching hospital in the same city!  We just get referred to that clinic and then get the letter with the possibilities - usually about 4, some of which aren't available and when you ring to ask which one has the earliest appointment, they'll tell you they don't know why that one is on the list.

I'm impressed with what you get, wherever you land up going.  I do actually recall someone on another forum - prior to 2008 - who actually did work in the City, she was quite a well known Employment Law solicitor - went to King's and yes - they've had the 'instant' HbA1c machines there at least since then.  She was well impressed (so were all the rest of us) and was asked if she'd like a pump pretty early on in her relationship with them, in comparison with ourselves and most other people we heard from on forums in those days.  I'd forgotten that.


----------



## grainger (Feb 3, 2017)

Priyanka Nayar said:


> Definitely handy to have a hb1ac machine available. Do you remember the consultants name?



I'll see if I can find my notes tomorrow


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 4, 2017)

I have attender St. Thomas', Guys and (most recently) King's, they're all good. The diabetes clinic at King's was founded by R.D.Lawrence, the co-founder (with H.G.Wells) of what is now Diabetes UK.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 4, 2017)

Priyanka Nayar said:


> Hi all, thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> Hi Jenny, I spoke to my gp last week and they seem to be happy to refer me to anywhere in London that I want. I initially asked their opinions on UCHL and King's. They may change their tune but for now I was told to do some research and get back to them when I'd made my choice.


Hi Priyanks, welcome to the forum  I don't have any personal experience, but I know that UCHL is the preferred choice for a lot of parents of children with diabetes and has an excellent reputation, although whether the same applies to adults I couldn't say.


----------



## jusme (Feb 4, 2017)

I was referred to Guy's Hospital who have a really good clinic and I now have a pump and CGMs, there is a super team there and the DSNs are really the most helpful I have come across.

jusme


----------



## Priyanka Nayar (Feb 4, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Gosh - I've never been given a choice upfront on the NHS.  Our GPs in Coventry haven't the slightest idea about consultants anywhere even at the main teaching hospital in the same city!  We just get referred to that clinic and then get the letter with the possibilities - usually about 4, some of which aren't available and when you ring to ask which one has the earliest appointment, they'll tell you they don't know why that one is on the list.
> 
> I'm impressed with what you get, wherever you land up going.  I do actually recall someone on another forum - prior to 2008 - who actually did work in the City, she was quite a well known Employment Law solicitor - went to King's and yes - they've had the 'instant' HbA1c machines there at least since then.  She was well impressed (so were all the rest of us) and was asked if she'd like a pump pretty early on in her relationship with them, in comparison with ourselves and most other people we heard from on forums in those days.  I'd forgotten that.



Thanks for that, I'll definitely do some more research on Kings. Yes you can definitely request who you want and at what hospital, I think it's one of those things that doesn't get mentioned to us.


----------



## Priyanka Nayar (Feb 4, 2017)

grainger said:


> I'll see if I can find my notes tomorrow



Thanks!


----------



## Priyanka Nayar (Feb 4, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> I have attender St. Thomas', Guys and (most recently) King's, they're all good. The diabetes clinic at King's was founded by R.D.Lawrence, the co-founder (with H.G.Wells) of what is now Diabetes UK.



Thanks Robert, I didn't know that.


----------



## Priyanka Nayar (Feb 4, 2017)

jusme said:


> I was referred to Guy's Hospital who have a really good clinic and I now have a pump and CGMs, there is a super team there and the DSNs are really the most helpful I have come across.
> 
> jusme



Oh thanks, do you get to use the CGM 247 or is it for a short period of time only? Also do you remember the name of the consultant that you saw?


----------



## Priyanka Nayar (Feb 4, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi Priyanks, welcome to the forum  I don't have any personal experience, but I know that UCHL is the preferred choice for a lot of parents of children with diabetes and has an excellent reputation, although whether the same applies to adults I couldn't say.



Yes, that's what I've found too. So I wasn't so sure out the adult clinic there either.


----------



## Priyanka Nayar (Feb 4, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> I have attender St. Thomas', Guys and (most recently) King's, they're all good. The diabetes clinic at King's was founded by R.D.Lawrence, the co-founder (with H.G.Wells) of what is now Diabetes UK.



I didn't know that. That's impressive! Do you by chance remember the consultant's names st both hospitals?


----------



## jusme (Feb 5, 2017)

I use CGMs 24/7 as I have no hypo awareness and the consultants I have seen are Dr Thomas who authorised the pump and Dr Anna Brackenridge who authorised the CGMs.

Good luck where ever you choose to go to.

jusme


----------

